# I got some new pinkies!!!!!!



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

My mouse just had her babies 2 of them i will take pics soon :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok here is the pic







:mrgreen:


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

one dark eye and one pink eye...but wow...such a small litter! My smallest has been 6!


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

ya i know its tiny :? but at least they will be healthy :lol:


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Aw, they should end up being nice and chunky then! Who were their parents?


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

their parents are moon and ezra :mrgreen:


----------

